# My Uakarii Bred!!! :O



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

!!!!!!!

So I went to go mist my tank this evening and lo and behold... I saw one of the frogs jumping around with a tadpole on its back!!! And I've only had them about a month and a bit now! Awesome! 

So out of my trio, I have at least a pair. Since there are a lot of places for it to deposit tadpoles, there might be more!!!  The thing is, I haven't heard any calling yet but I might have seen some actual courting. About a week ago, I saw 2 frogs at the front of the tank and one of them was jumping around the back of the other... Is that courting?

Thanks!
Alex

EDIT: Heres some pictures!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Great news! You must be doing something right


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha I haven't done anything really. Just cut down on misting for like a week.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks like it's time to change your sig! Great photos, I'd love to see more.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats! Nice pics


----------



## jth (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats!! That's a big achievement, as I heard that uakarii should be notoriously hard to breed! Please keep us updated on the tads development


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Well as of right now, the tadpole is still on the back of the frog but I have added more water containers so i'm hoping by tommorrow it will be in one of them and then I can start to raise it.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Update time. I've seen all 3 frogs and none of them have a tadpole on one of their backs. Also, I was looking for the frogs and I noticed a tadpole shape in the pool of a bromeliad. when I went to get a better look, it had gone so I think that may be the tadpole.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

What's notoriously hard about uakarii isn't getting adults to breed. It's finding a way to keep the tadpoles healthy and alive.... I wish you better luck than I'm having.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> What's notoriously hard about uakarii isn't getting adults to breed. It's finding a way to keep the tadpoles healthy and alive.... I wish you better luck than I'm having.


Yeah I was hoping that it would be deposited in a flim canister so I could care for it instead of it being left in the bromeliad because I don't think that the parents care for them. I might ask Mark P. and see if he has any tips, but since this was the first time they've bred, I'm not gonna start thinking that I'm a master frogger. 

Alex


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

well if the father is transporting most likely they are taking care of them




ExoticPocket said:


> Yeah I was hoping that it would be deposited in a flim canister so I could care for it instead of it being left in the bromeliad because I don't think that the parents care for them. I might ask Mark P. and see if he has any tips, but since this was the first time they've bred, I'm not gonna start thinking that I'm a master frogger.
> 
> Alex




Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

NickJR said:


> well if the father is transporting most likely they are taking care of them


R. uakarri don't produce food eggs. I've found that the tadpoles really seem to do well with live algae and microorganisms. I think this is why people find that tads do well when allowed to morph out in long established viv's.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

So what do you feed them if you pull them and raise them yourself?

Jim


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I pull them when I find them. I actually let all my fantastica group frogs transport into film canisters and pull the tads from there. 



jckee1 said:


> So what do you feed them if you pull them and raise them yourself?
> 
> Jim


----------



## lund (Dec 17, 2011)

My experience with R.uakarii is similar to Chris. I left some in the terrarium to see how they take care of there tadpoles, but didn’t see any food eggs and removed the tadpoles after a few weeks. Also like Chris has said tadpoles seem to do well with algae and micro organisms as food source. 

/Jonas


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I would remove them but I can't find them...


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats! And thanks for sharing the awesome pics! Please keep us posted as you find tads/ froglets.. 😁




SmackoftheGods said:


> What's notoriously hard about uakarii isn't getting adults to breed. It's finding a way to keep the tadpoles healthy and alive.... I wish you better luck than I'm having.


Jake, I didn't know yours had started up?!? Did I miss something? 

Chris


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Saw another tad being transported a couple days ago and one of the females is looking plump...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

any updates? i know its a pretty old thread, just checking to see how they did?


----------

